

Use Google? Time to Get Real About Protecting Your Digital Self  - yarapavan
http://m.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/01/use-google-time-to-get-real-about-protecting-your-digital-self/251981/

======
jodrellblank
Google's data collection levels have just passed the author's cutoff point to
(consider a) move to some non-Google services.

There's no new discussion here of any specific bad thing happening because of
it, so, same argument, different day.

